# 2 PC Bildschirm geht immer aus und an"



## Clastron (21. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich hab ein Problem und zwar mein 2 Bildschirm geht immer aus und an?

weiß jemand vll. an was  das liegen könnte an ein Wackelkontakt? oder mal die Kapeln wechseln?

Schon mal im vorraus Vielen Dank

MFG. Clastron


----------



## kiwi (21. Mai 2009)

Moin,

welche Monitore hast du denn?
Und seit wann hast du das Problem? Hast du etwas an deinem System verändert?

Haben beide ein DVI-Kabel? Wenn ja, dann würde ich die beiden Kabel in der Tat mal vertauschen und gucken was passiert.
Vertauscht du die Kabel an der Grafikkarte und der andere Monitor geht immer an und aus kannst du daraus ja schon mal schließen, dass es nicht am Monitor liegt


----------



## Clastron (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab einen alten Röhren Bildschirm und ein neuen LG Flatron L1953S Flachbildschirm (und eine NVidia Geforce 9800 GT) und das Problem habe ich erst zeitdem ich den alten Röhrenbildschirm eingesteckt habe.

Ja beide haben einen DVI Stecker, aber ich habe bei beiden einen VGA Adapter angeschlossen weil der DVI Stecker am PC is bei mir nicht angeschlossen, datrum musste ich ihn an den anderen Anschluss einstecken.


----------



## Apollum (21. Mai 2009)

Hast du schon mal getestet beim Flat ohne Adapter?


----------



## Clastron (21. Mai 2009)

ja des ist ja des Problem ohne Adapter geht es ja net weil des Kabel ein DVI Kabel ist und der Anschluss beim PC ein VGA Anschluss ist und der DVI Anschluss an  mein PC der ist net angeschlossen. Also muss ich ja wohl ein Adapter nehmen aber ich glaub das es dadran nicht liegt weil mein 1 Bildschirm der Flachbildschirm der geht ja net aus nur der Röhrenbildschirm


----------



## kiwi (21. Mai 2009)

Clastron schrieb:


> ohne Adapter geht es ja net weil des Kabel ein DVI Kabel ist und der Anschluss beim PC ein VGA Anschluss ist und der DVI Anschluss an  mein PC der ist net angeschlossen



Ganz ehrlich? Versteh ich nicht.

Du hast einen *Röhrenmonitor* und einen *TFT-Monitor*. Okay.
In der Regel hat die Röhre einen VGA D-Sub-Anschluss und der TFT einen DVI-Anschluss.

Deine Grafikkarte, hat die jetzt zwei DVI-Anschlüsse oder zwei VGA D-Sub-Anschlüsse...?


----------



## Clastron (21. Mai 2009)

2 VGA Anschlüsse, und meine 2 Bildschirmen haben einen DVI Anschluss und datrum bruach ich ein Adapter das ich die anschließen kann.


----------

